# 16.11. - Lüneburger Heide Tour



## MrSchnabel (11. November 2003)

hi leutz,

heute wird die Lüneburger Heide Tour, ja, genau die mit einem Jahr Verspätung, angekündigt.

Geplant ist eine von mir geführte Tour mit allerlei collen Insidertrails und Speedydownhills. Verwegene werden sich auf den *Totengrund und Wilseder Berg * freuen dürfen, einige der Highlights, die angesteuert werden. Startpunkt ist Lüllau -> dann über Hanstedter Berge gen Wilsede/ Undeloh und zurück (ca. 5% Asphalt).

Die Tour ist auch für Einsteiger mit guter Grundkondition ausgelegt, da ausreichend Pausen eingelegt werden. Also nur Mut, denn alles ist fahrbar.

P.S.: Die Tour wird noch einmal 2 Wochen später von mir angeboten.


die daten:

Datum:   16.11. - 12.oo Uhr

Treffpunkt:   Lüllau (bei Jesteburg), Schierhorner Str. am Kanufahrer-Parkplatz (siehe Grafik)

[Edit on]
Länge: 35-50km
Breite: Fahrradbreite bis n bisserl mehr
Höhe: so ca 650hm

²: naja ;-)

Tour: 3 - Mittel
[Edit off]

Anfahrt über A1 Abfahrt Hittfeld:

1. Abfahrt Hittfeld - nach rechts abbiegen Richtung Jesteburg/ Bendestorf/ Harmstorf

2. Immer geradeaus auf der Hauptstraße bleiben, dann kommt ihr automatisch nach Jesteburg

3. In Jesteburg fahrt ihr unter einer Bahnbrücke durch - dann an einer scharfen Linkskurve NICHT der Vorfahrtstraße folgen, sondern rechts ab halbgeradeaus fahren

4. Ihr seid auf den Weg nach Lüllau - im Ort Lüllau gibt es eine Rechtskurve an der ihr links abbiegt.

5. Nach ca. 300m kommt rechte Hand ein Parkplatz - da bitte parken.

6. Um 12 Uhr fahren wir los incl. Studentenviertel

7. X170 5322981 ist meine Nummer falls was nicht gefunden wird


----------



## Rabbit (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MrSchnabel _
> *X170 5322981 ist meine Nummer falls was nicht gefunden wird *


Wofür steht das X? Versteckte Kosten nach dem Motto: "Dieser Anruf kostet Sie nur 5,25 /Min." ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (11. November 2003)

@MrSchnabel: sach doch mal den ungefähren Streckenverlauf bzw. Länge durch.

Danke!


----------



## MrSchnabel (11. November 2003)

hi,

@ tom:
erledigt...

p.s.: hab vertrauen..  das wird gut.. 

@rabbitto
danke für's wichtig. seit dem ich ein handy besitze, weiß ich das zwar eh schon, aber...  *GGGG* schon gut


----------



## MrSchnabel (13. November 2003)

hi,

ich glaube das diese antwort auf mäxchens pm viele interessiert und habe mir die freiheit erlaubt, frage und antwort im forum zu posten. falls jemand damit nicht einverstanden sein sollte, bitte pm an mich und ich nehme den post wieder raus.

--


> hallo,
> überlege noch ob ich mitkomme.(mit oder ohne frau)
> wie lange habt ihr denn vor zu fahren ?
> damit ich einschätzen kann ob das was für mich/uns ist.
> ...


--

n großer infobatzen liegt natürlich in der last minute biking bereit.

was ist das? 
last minute ist der bereich oben links mit den mitfahrgelegenheiten, worunter man sich schnell anmelden kann. der link für die LG Heide Tour ist leider noch verdeckt, da zu viele touren angeboten werden und meine tour auch als eine der letzten im last minute ist: hier link:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/fgdetail.php?treffID=986

Da sind auch infos über länge und schwere der tour hinterlegt.

@mäx:
650hm kann man fahren und wenn du mitkommst, weißt du auch wo die sind ;-)

bikermädels sind bei uns keine seltenheit und für entsprechenden tourcharakter ist diese tour ebenfalls geeignet. genügend pausen sind eingeplant.

hoffe konnte helfen
ingo


----------



## Mira (14. November 2003)

Wenn das Wetter adäquat ist, bin ich dabei!


----------



## iglg (14. November 2003)

Klingt interessant. Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ist, hole ich mein Bike doch noch mal aus dem Keller.

Bis dann


----------



## Rabbit (14. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MrSchnabel _
> *bikermädels sind bei uns keine seltenheit und für entsprechenden tourcharakter ist diese tour ebenfalls geeignet. genügend pausen sind eingeplant.*


Na Ingo, da hast Du das Fettnäpfen ja wieder voll erwischt. Wundert mich, das Mira da noch so ruhig geblieben ist 

Wie genau sieht den der Tourcharakter so einer Tour aus, bei der auch bikermädels teilnehmen ... von den _genügend_ Pausen einmal abgesehen?! 

@mäxchen: Was der (Groß-)Schnabel damit sagen wollte, das Tempo wird immer so angepasst, das eigentlich jeder mitkommt.

Unser Motto: Wir fahren gemeinsam los und kommen auch gemeinsam wieder an. Der Spaß in der Gruppe steht dabei im Vordergrund. 
Für den AlpenX trainieren wir ein anderes mal  

@All: Ihr wißt ja, in meinem Alter ist man(n) sehr Wetterfühlig (mira scheint bereits in jungen Jahren vom selben Leiden befallen zu sein  ). Daher steht meine Teilnahme im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes in den Sternen 

cya  
Harry


----------



## Gerrit (14. November 2003)

Moin,

wir (also meine bessere Hälfte & ich) werden wohl auch dabei sein (wenn's schifft aber eher nicht).

Also hoffen, dass es trocken bleibt  

cheers
gerrit


----------



## Mira (14. November 2003)

iglg, Bike im Keller ist doch wohl ein Scherz, oder?

rabbit, das Leiden hat auch einen Namen: Schlechtwetterallergie. Die hab ich für meine Wenigkeit aber nur am WE; (im Gegensatz zu DIR, aber jajaj das liebe Alter,)in der Woche heißt es beißen beißen beißen ...

Original geschrieben von MrSchnabel 
bikermädels sind bei uns keine seltenheit und für entsprechenden tourcharakter ist diese tour ebenfalls geeignet. genügend pausen sind eingeplant.


Wenn ich noch anmerken dürfte: nicht so viele Pausen  (dafür lieber weniger Tempo, wenn überhaupt) (Gut so, Harry?)

Na denn, bis denne...


----------



## MrSchnabel (15. November 2003)

ausdruck 6- setzen 6

--schnipp--


> bikermädels sind bei uns keine seltenheit und für entsprechenden tourcharakter ist diese tour ebenfalls geeignet. genügend pausen sind eingeplant.


--schnapp--

soll eigentlich heißen, dass die mädels den tritt angeben. ist doch nichts schlimmes, oder?

--
@all: nochmal deutlich: alle fahren mit mir los, alle kommen mit mir an. pausen nur auf wunsch  

bis denne
ingo  

p.s.: sonne ist bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mira (15. November 2003)

War doch nur Spaaß...

Canceld!
Die Zugverbindungen sind unter aller ***, wartet also nicht auf mich.


----------



## iglg (17. November 2003)

@Ingo  Danke für die nette Tour ! Für Wanderungen in der Lüneburger Heide fühlte ich mich bisher noch nicht alt genug.
Aber mit dem Bike bieten Wilseder Berg und Totengrund ganz neue Perspektiven. Die Totengrundumrundung war schon klasse. Hat Spaß gemacht.
Bei einer evt. Wiederholung muss der Start aber wohl spätestens auf 11.00 gelegt werden, denn wir haben es ja gerade noch so geschafft, vor der völligen Dunkelheit zurück am Parkplatz zu sein.
Also nochmal - Danke

@Mira : Was hast Du gegen Bikes im Keller. Parkst Du Deins im Wohnzimmer ?  Außerdem bin ich bekennender Sommer-Sonnenschein-Biker. Und deshalb geht mein Bike jetzt wahrscheinlich in den Winterschlaf, aus dem es nur ganz selten, bei besten Bedingungen, geweckt wird. Ist das bei Dir etwa anders.....?

@Olaf : Bin gespannt auf Deine Fotos.


----------



## Mira (17. November 2003)

iglg, natürlich steht mein Bike im "Wohnzimmer"...hat aber auch eindeutig Nachteile - bin gestern durch Hundekacke gefahren:kotz:...


----------



## Thol (17. November 2003)

...da kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Vielen Dank, es hat viel Spass gemacht. 

Wir hatten das riesen Glück, sogar  "echte Heidschnucken" zu Gesicht zu bekommen, allerdings hatten sie schon ihr Winterfell an, weil irgendwie habe ich die Tierchen anders in Erinnerung  






... denn Rest der Fotos und das Streckenprofil gibt es 
 hier >> 

Leider sind ein paar Fotos nichts geworden, da bei den vorhandenen Lichtverhältnissen eine schnelle Verschlusszeit  für Bewegungsfotos nicht drin war  .

Bis zum nächsten mal
Olaf


----------



## Rabbit (17. November 2003)

Schön, schön. Wie es aussieht war das Wetter da unten ja wirklich einen Hauch besser als in Stade. Da hat's nämlich ab ca. 14:30h geregnet (und sah ja auch vormittags schon so aus).

Allerdings ist das Höhenprofil ja wohl stark übertrieben. Max. Höhe 205 m???
Soweit mir bekannt ist die höchste Erhebung in der Lüneburger Heide der Wilseder Berg mit 169,2 m 

Dann hoffen wir mal, daß es in 14 Tagen eine Wiederholung bei besserem Wetter gibt!


----------



## Thol (17. November 2003)

Mensch Rabbit,

Du bist heute aber wieder kleinlich  

Also wenn das hier der Wilsender Berg ist  , dann kalibriere ich das Streckenprofil neu. OK.  

cu 
Olaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (17. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thol _
> *
> Also wenn das hier der Wilsender Berg ist  , dann kalibriere ich das Streckenprofil neu. OK.
> *



Jo, das isser  
Danke für die Fotos!! 


Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht - besonders die ups-and-downs irgendwo mitten im Wald (Hamberge oder so??) waren lustig.

Wenn wer die GPS-Trackaufzeichnung als .ovl haben möchte -> PM an mich.


cheers
gerrit


----------



## tom de la zett (17. November 2003)

menno...
ärger mich ja etwas, mich nicht aufgerafft zu haben, wo ich so die Foddos seh. Wetter war ja besser als angekündigt, hätt ich lieber am Samstag aufm Sofa bleiben solln, anstatt aufm platten Land gegen den Wind zu kämpfen. 
Kann leider in 2 Wochen auch nicht, aber wenn ihr das danach irgendwann nochmal veranstaltet, postet es bitte.

Weitermachen....


----------



## Thol (18. November 2003)

Hier das kalibrierte Streckenprofil mit Wilsender Berg 169,2m


----------



## MrSchnabel (18. November 2003)

lol...

also ResPeKt noch an meine tolle gruppe von biker/INNEN...  grandios die aufopferung einiger...  *krampf tut weh*
geil die abfahrten..
toll die aussichten...
cool das wetter *im wahrsten..*

 

alles paletti und in 2 wochen nochmal würde ich sagen...  danke nochmal an meinen namensvettern ingo. nach hause cruising ist wohl bei tourführung inclu *gg*

 

next time the "sunny vorwerktrail over the hills of deathground 10" tour im tiefsten LG Hoide..

in besseren deutsch..   nächstes mal gehts direkt in wesel los mit mehr LG Heide than ever...

nice to meet u again 

 

p.s.: gene, viel spaß alte keule...


----------



## NoFunAtAll (18. November 2003)

in besseren deutsch..   nächstes mal gehts direkt in wesel los mit mehr LG Heide than ever...



Hi

Stimmt, war ne prima Tour, habe mich auch nicht so abgefroren wie ich erwartet habe, damit das so bleibt werde ich mir morgen oder so ne lange Hose kaufen.

Das mit dem Start in Wilsede ist natürlich konsequent, aber Undeloh wäre wohl besser, denn nach Wilsede darf man nicht mit dem Auto, sodass man (oder die von ausserhalb) eh in Undeloh parken müsste und dann könnte man ja auch von da aus gemeinsam nach Wilsede fahren.

Nach dem Wilseder Berg und dem Totengrund könnte man auch meine Lieblingstrails von Egestorf nach Nindorf mit einbauen, was allerdings ein Stückchen (so 7km vom T.G.)  zu fahren ist.

@ Mr. Schnabel: Die können wir wenn du irgednwie mal Zeit hast ja mal zusammen abfahren, ein paar Stunden kann ich mir 
zwischen der Prüfungspaukerei ruhig mal rausnehmen.
Kannst mir ja ne email (Adresse hier hinterlegt) oder ne pm senden

bubye
NFAA


----------



## Gerrit (22. November 2003)

....gibt's hier!


cheers
gerrit


----------



## Beppo (24. November 2003)

...die zwei-Wochen-Schonfrist ist fast um 

Wie siehts denn aus, mit der Wiederholung der tour? 
Ich kann, darf, will, soll und muß mitkommen 

Gruß @all,
Beppo


----------

